# FreeBSD with SysVinit?



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 2, 2020)

After have using MX Linux for a while, I come up with this strange idea. Will it even possible?

p/s: for people don't know, MX Linux is a Debian based distro but use SysVinit, not SystemD.


----------

